# Don't watch this.



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi! 
You guys might remember me from such exciting build threads as this one

Beginners first frame build, start to finish. Long... 

where I made this









You might also recognize me from the thread you're reading right now. I couldn't say. 

That unbelievably stunning pink bike up there represents my first and only attempt at frame building. So, just like everybody else with this amount of experience, I'm happy to announce that I'm starting a bike company! 



Kidding. 

I am gonna take a big step out of my comfort zone and build a full sus bike. I've been told on this very forum something along the lines of "you're gonna hate your first 15 frames" or whatever, so I might as well build a full sus frame that I hate. It's gonna suck and that's cool, the road to bitchin' projects is paved with ones that suck. I know, bad idea, etc. Thanks. Noted. 

Where this gets really f'n stupid is, I've decided that it might be hilarious to watch a guy who doesn't know how to build bikes, try to build a bike. That's fun, right? And if you think you hate reading what I write just wait to you listen to me talk! That's right, this is getting filmed and hurled out into internet land for your eager consumption. 

Am I gonna teach you how to build your own frame? Nope. Am I gonna build a really cool thing that launches a business and a desire to build a better mousetrap? Absolutely not. Are we reinventing, or even slightly improving, the wheel? Not remotely. Are we gonna screw around, try to have a few laughs and maybe make something bike-like? You bet your ass. It would probably be best to think of it as less of a "how to" channel and more of a "why not" channel. Parental discretion is advised. 

I've got nothing to sell you. I have zero interest in turning this into any kind of money making endeavor. I'm not a Framebuilder (capitol F) and don't want to be. 

Well. Then. What exactly is the point? Don't know. What's the point of a new born baby? Maybe it's only interesting because it wasn't there before. I enjoy screwing off in the "garage" making stuff, I have a friend who enjoys making films. We'll do this for the fun of it until it's not fun anymore. 

If that sounds like something you might be into, check it out. I don't give a **** if you subscribe and I'll never ask you to smash that thumbs up button, that's not important to me. This is a first go to get some stuff down and try to figure out a direction. It's got a little painting in it and a lot of bullshitting. 

Enjoy. Or don't. Whatever. 






And if anybody needs a preview of episode 2, here you go.


----------



## stuartm2 (Mar 5, 2020)

"Who wants to watch a guy who doesn't know how to build a bike build a bike?"

/me *Raises hand*


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes soo much good in that video. 

Spoiler alert...you can build it. I did. My second frame was a full suspension frame built with just a hack saw, hand files, bench vise and two flimsy L channels from the hardware store. No jig, no mill, no lathe, no welding table. 

Looking forward to following along.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

stuartm2 said:


> "Who wants to watch a guy who doesn't know how to build a bike build a bike?"
> 
> /me *Raises hand*


Then you have come to the right place!



shirk said:


> Yes soo much good in that video.
> 
> Spoiler alert...you can build it. I did. My second frame was a full suspension frame built with just a hack saw, hand files, bench vise and two flimsy L channels from the hardware store. No jig, no mill, no lathe, no welding table.
> 
> Looking forward to following along.


That's awesome! That definitely helps my confidence level. I'm sure I can make _something_ rideable, and I'm having fun just messing around. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## a_j_p (May 19, 2019)

I'm pretty excited to see how this shakes out. Very different attitude in your stuff I find entertaining and refreshing.

My first FS failed after about 6 months of decent riding but I've been learning a ton and am excited about the next (theoretically better designed) one. It was super fun to ride though while it lasted.

You will get there and it will be fun; regardless of it breaks or not, is amazing to ride or not, it will be fun.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

a_j_p said:


> I'm pretty excited to see how this shakes out. Very different attitude in your stuff I find entertaining and refreshing.
> 
> My first FS failed after about 6 months of decent riding but I've been learning a ton and am excited about the next (theoretically better designed) one. It was super fun to ride though while it lasted.
> 
> You will get there and it will be fun; regardless of it breaks or not, is amazing to ride or not, it will be fun.


Thank you, that means a lot to me. I'll be tickled if it lasts 6 months, I kinda plan on doing trail bike, DH bike, HT, rinse, repeat for a little bit. So hopefully as things break I'll still have rideable bikes.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I wanted to watch it but so much swearing and 'jerkoff fabricator' throughout
nah, plenty of stuff to watch without that. maybe swear 3 times not 3.456e11 times

I do want to watch frankenbike builds but dang ....


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I wanted to watch it but so much swearing and 'jerkoff fabricator' throughout
> nah, plenty of stuff to watch without that. maybe swear 3 times not 3.456e11 times
> 
> I do want to watch frankenbike builds but dang ....


No worries, I appreciate you giving it a shot. I'm definitely not everyone's cup of tea and I definitely wrestled with how I was going to present myself with the thought of appealing to a wider audience. But, this is how I talk. This is how I think. I'm not an engineer, I don't have any certificates of completion. If a friend asked me to describe myself, I'm sure "jerkoff wannabe fabricator" would come up at least once. You are literally just watching a couple buddies in a "shop" screwing around. This is just honestly how I talk. 

For me, it was more important to be honest in my presentation. Like you said, there is plenty of other stuff to watch, and a lot of the time I (just speaking for myself here) find it disingenuous. I feel like I'm being pitched. I feel that I'm being sold, people want me to buy their bikes, or tools, or clothes or just buy into them as a personality so I'll keep smashing that thumbs up button and generating revenue. I didn't want to do that. I'm not trying to push a brand or a product or an idea, I don't want your money. The entire point of this exercise was to enjoy myself, if someone else can get something out of it, that's cool. If it's not worth wading through the language that bothers you, that's cool too. 

I do appreciate you giving it a go, and I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Ben.land101 (Dec 25, 2012)

What kind of chaotic dumb-assery have I just witnessed?
Although, 








Maybe after a couple of beers though.


----------



## Ben.land101 (Dec 25, 2012)

(Double Posted. My bad)


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Ben.land101 said:


> What kind of chaotic dumb-assery have I just witnessed?
> Although,
> View attachment 1960769
> 
> Maybe after a couple of beers though.


Only the best kind!

I gotta tell ya, that image doesn't inspire hope for our future relationship  you remember how that whole thing turned out, right?
In all seriousness, thanks for checking it out.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Bikesaredumb said:


> For me, it was more important to be honest in my presentation. Like you said, there is plenty of other stuff to watch, and a lot of the time I (just speaking for myself here) find it disingenuous. I feel like I'm being pitched. I feel that I'm being sold, people want me to buy their bikes, or tools, or clothes or just buy into them as a personality so I'll keep smashing that thumbs up button and generating revenue. I didn't want to do that. I'm not trying to push a brand or a product or an idea, I don't want your money. The entire point of this exercise was to enjoy myself, if someone else can get something out of it, that's cool. If it's not worth wading through the language that bothers you, that's cool too.


This this this. 

I don't want to be pitched and every person that has watched more than 3 YT video's knows that "like subscribe share" helps the person that made the video so please for the love of Dog stop begging for the damn likes, get on with making interesting content and the likes will follow. 

2nd one was good. Enjoyed it. I assume you split that chunk of square tube to make your tunnel for the shock to make the Santa Cruz link work?


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

And we’re off. Kinda.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

shirk said:


> This this this.
> 
> I don't want to be pitched and every person that has watched more than 3 YT video's knows that "like subscribe share" helps the person that made the video so please for the love of Dog stop begging for the damn likes, get on with making interesting content and the likes will follow.
> 
> 2nd one was good. Enjoyed it. I assume you split that chunk of square tube to make your tunnel for the shock to make the Santa Cruz link work?


Thank you so much. The entire point here is to have some fun and make a thing, I’m not trying to be too serious.

That was the original plan for that tube. Notice it doesn’t look anything like the picture at the end of the first post? Right. That part about “if it doesn’t work we’ll chuck it and start over” is going to become pretty important in future episodes

Stay tuned, more to come!


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

I should have taken more pics on building FS #3, I used 0.125" flat plate with holes drilled to create a shock tunnel, plenty stiff. The cross tube that I dropped the seat tube on was too thin, this failed recently. I think it was an off cut from another frame tube and less than 0.035". If I was to do this design again I'd bend a piece to make the top of the tunnel than weld the two side (well braze, likely some overlap instead of a butt joint).


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

I like that 👆

I was going to cap this with a piece of 3” exhaust tube for the nice radius and then plop my seat tube down on the top of that. But the”best” made plans and whatever else.
I’m actually pretty excited about getting to go back closer to my first design. Maybe it’ll work.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

just cuss less in a video. that's all.

youtube algorithm will shut it down anyway (or shut you down) once it is scanned and screened and it finds all the cussing...people have lost accounts this way by being too liberal with the swears, it reaches a threshold....some swears OK but even the bots are set for threshold of cussing

no asking you to change too much really.
it will be far more entertaining I believe, slightly cleaner


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

127.0.0.1 said:


> just cuss less in a video. that's all.
> 
> youtube algorithm will shut it down anyway (or shut you down) once it is scanned and screened and it finds all the cussing...people have lost accounts this way by being too liberal with the swears, it reaches a threshold....some swears OK but even the bots are set for threshold of cussing
> 
> ...


You know, that does sound easy. 

If it gets taken down, it gets taken down. I'm pretty sure I was really clear (yep, just double checked) about not caring about any of that. 

Well, I'm not gonna ask you to change anything. If you believe you would be more entertained by a slightly cleaner video, you have pointed out that there are no shortage of those available on the platform, I would encourage you to enjoy any number of those videos. Thanks!


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

On this episode of All Seat Posts, All The Time, everyone's favorite, more talking! Hooray!


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

No matter what else happens, we've got that seat post/shock mount issue solved.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

subscribed, episodes so far are quite good


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

driver bob said:


> subscribed, episodes so far are quite good


Thank you so much! One of these days, we're actually gonna build a bicycle, I think. 

Speaking of, I sort of feel like I'm living in the future. At least at this point, I'm making progress on the frame faster than episodes are coming out  I am looking forward to the production department passing me up so I can see what the frame looks like before I've built it. It will be so much easier when I can see the finished product before I've had to build it, I'm sure that will help me avoid a lot of mistakes 

If anyone wants a tiny glimpse into the future.....









All of the bikes in my life have single bend seat stays and I like them all, but the hips on this one, damn.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Hang on. I think I might see actual bike frame parts ("parts") in this episode. What goes on here?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Another banger...


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you, the editing team definitely earned themselves and extra hour of yard time and a slightly larger helping of gruel for that effort.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

We're currently in contract negotiations with the editing department. They say they're not shown enough respect or something like that, I don't know, I wasn't really listening. 

Anyway, for the 2 of you who might still have any interest in this stupid thing, here's a spy shot. That's the least redacted version I could get the editing department to release to me. They're such children.


----------



## a_j_p (May 19, 2019)

Tell your editing dept to get their sh*t in gear... Been waiting for that next episode to drop


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

You don't swear nearly as much as the Canadian Jeep youtuber. Good stuff BTW.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

a_j_p said:


> Tell your editing dept to get their sh*t in gear... Been waiting for that next episode to drop


I'm working on it. Getting 13 racoons to cooperate on anything at all is extremely difficult. I keep begging, they keep tearing up the drywall and screaming. I don't know. 



milehi said:


> You don't sweat nearly as much as the Canadian Jeep youtuber. Good stuff BTW.


Thanks, now I have a new goal to work towards.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Everything you never wanted to know about my bike jig and didn't care to ask.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm sure you all missed this. Apologies for not getting it reposted sooner, but I don't care.





And a new one for your "enjoyment" I don't know.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

This time on "All seat tubes, all the time" More seat tubes!


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Progress?


----------



## Freeish (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the inspiration. This is exactly how my build is going at the moment. Cursing, flying drill bits, take it apart, put it together, take it apart. Thanks for the humor and "real-ness". subscribed


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

dmshaw said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. This is exactly how my build is going at the moment. Cursing, flying drill bits, take it apart, put it together, take it apart. Thanks for the humor and "real-ness". subscribed


I’m glad you’re enjoying it! This is how all of my builds go.
If you like stuff going wrong, tools taking flight and cursing you’re really gonna enjoy the upcoming episodes. Things got REALLY ugly for a bit there and I wasn’t quite sure I was going to be able to pull it out. Things always get ugly before they start getting pretty again, keep moving your hands, it’ll work out.

If it helps, I had to do the seat tube twice, both sets of stays twice, the junction of the chain stays 3 times, the rocker fixed pivot and it’s support twice and I’m currently using version 3 of the linkage. BUT! I’ve got most of a frame sitting in the jig and I really can’t get over how much I like it, so all that other stuff was worth it.

You should start a build thread.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Reminds me of This Old Tony. Good videos. I like them


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

sikocycles said:


> Reminds me of This Old Tony. Good videos. I like them


I can’t think of a higher compliment. Thank you.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

The poor editing department. "Lets do a quick bike check because one guy asked, might be fun" I said. "Sure thing!" they replied "Shouldn't take too long to edit together, it'll be out in a few days!" 3 complete edits and several weeks later and here we are. What a pain in the a$$. There were a whole bunch of sound problems and light problems and who knows what else. Big thanks to the editing department for seeing that through. 

I dunno, it's a bike check, kinda. In YouTube land, we're about to get out of seat post jail. In reality I'm finish welding the rear triangle and tacking the front triangle so I can finish the shock mounts, big fun.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

sikocycles said:


> Reminds me of This Old Tony. Good videos. I like them


Shades of AvE as well. Entertaining as frig.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

"*Reminds me of This Old Tony. Good videos. I like them ".....

I thought the same thing... Throw a little mancub in there from weld.com too.. 

These videos are great... \_/ <--- first beer is on me--- GJ nate.. 

wondering how long before we are kicked off of YT for pissing some snowflake off .. *


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

You guys are way too nice. I truly appreciate the kind words, even if I feel like I don't deserve them. I'm really glad you're enjoying our silliness. 

I'm not worried about being kicked off of anything. I'm certainly not trying to make a living as some kind of fancy youtoober, if someone gets grouchy and it gets removed, we'll build another one and put that up. I want nothing out of this, so I've really got nothing that can be taken away. 

The editing department thinks we'll be caught up to real time before too very long, it'll be nice to catch you guys up to where we actually are. Very exciting times!


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi. Sorry. Been a bit absent. Truth be told, I just haven't been feeling it the last couple weeks, so I'm taking a little break. This is supposed to be fun after all. I'm hoping to be back at it this week. 

I hear there was some kerfuffle with the editing department and trying to post this episode (always picking up the slack for me) hopefully that can work itself out and we can hear what they had to say in the first place. 

Anyhoo, how bout some more seatpost?!


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Emotional. Flippin. Rollercoaster.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I feel your pain. Been there done that. Makes you want to punt a puppy.


----------



## The Editing Team (9 mo ago)

sikocycles said:


> I feel your pain. Been there done that. Makes you want to punt a puppy.


This episode nearly wasn't based off the way we sort of made a layout of the build and cataloged the footage. It's really about not shying away from the mistakes in the hopes that it inspires others to try their hand if they're interested. 

Footage has been deleted out of frustration, but what's there is truth, and I'm surprised this part survived, but I'm glad it did.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Ok. Listen. LISTEN! 
This is important. 
This episode IS NOT about the friggin seatpost! Wooooo! I really didn't think we were ever gonna get out of seat post jail. I can't wait to wreck some different parts. 






I also started an instagram if anybody cares. There might be some frame updates there before the videos? Dunno. @AlbuquerqueIdiotBox


----------



## a_j_p (May 19, 2019)

Saw this pop up today - always stoked when one of these pops up to watch.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

a_j_p said:


> Saw this pop up today - always stoked when one of these pops up to watch.


Thank you! I see these when you guys do, so I am also stoked when a new episode drops.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Episodes be damned! I'm way too excited! Can't wait through 213 more episodes about swears to show all 3 of you still following this thread what happened today....

For the full effect, go here 



, turn up your speakers, then scroll down. 
































I'm just about as pleased as I get. My hands were shaking putting it together I was so f**king excited. Holy butts. Still a long way to go but this is as together as it has ever been, meaning, since I don't CAD, I really didn't know how it was going to look until today. I like it a lot.


----------



## guypie (Aug 4, 2019)

love the rose jointed pull linkage thing, that is sweet. Looks like its going to be a lot of fun


----------



## jab253 (May 8, 2017)

FWIW dude...these are good as s#$it...from the get go. Don't temper the language...do you, because you is great!!!


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

guypie said:


> love the rose jointed pull linkage thing, that is sweet. Looks like its going to be a lot of fun


Thanks, it's an idea I had while trying to figure out that particular bit of linkage. If I'm right (*IF*) I should be able to adjust the head angle and bb height in almost infinite increments until they run out of threads or I'm hitting pedals on the floor. And, of course, they can only make it lower and slacker. Higher and steeper the rear triangle hits the seat post before it makes any real difference. But who cares about higher and steeper? 




jab253 said:


> FWIW dude...these are good as s#$it...from the get go. Don't temper the language...do you, because you is great!!!


I promise I will not (can not?) temper the language. And I can't explain how much that statement really is worth. I appreciate the hell out it. Thank you/


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

I realized yesterday that I was 4 or 5 tack welds from being able to take the frame out of the jig. I gotta build more parts but it'll be nice to put in in the bike stand for welding from here on out. And I just couldn't resist...



















I am, at a minimum, incredibly pleased with how it looks. That's only half of the equation, but I like that half.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks awesome, good work


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

sikocycles said:


> Looks awesome, good work


Thank you! I'm pretty happy with the way it looks at this point. 

I've been chittering at the editing department and I think we're gonna try to get closer to where we are in real time over the next couple of episodes. Hopefully that will be falling together soon. Until then, enjoy some machinist porn.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

More more more


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Weinerts said:


> More more more


OK, just remember whose idea it was. 






I also promised you guys more exhaust tubing and much as I love to disappoint an audience...


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

What is your youtube channel name ?


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Tinstigator said:


> What is your youtube channel name ?


The Idiot Box. Seemed appropriate, small room, dumb guy. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS-T_C656LEnyYSrnucy3Tw


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Linkage? Maybe.


----------



## a_j_p (May 19, 2019)

So I personally think what you're doing is awesome - my opinion is bike building should be whatever you want it to be... At least if you're building bikes for yourself. You're doing exactly what you want, which fits that bill.

But I keep thinking about the number of expensive (monetary & time) iteration loops and wondering if you'd consider some form of computer assistance... This would be CAD, but I'm trying to phrase it as CA (computer aid) instead of full blown design. 

I personally try to do as little CAD work as possible to get the job done... But I do find even simple 2D sketches at certain hurdles in a project have saved me many times before buying/cutting/filing and then realizing I missed one show-stopping detail.

I set my kid up with a $100 mini PC and the free hobby license to Fusion360, which actually runs reasonably for everything she'll ever do... The barrier to entry these days is mainly time invested.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

a_j_p said:


> So I personally think what you're doing is awesome - my opinion is bike building should be whatever you want it to be... At least if you're building bikes for yourself. You're doing exactly what you want, which fits that bill.
> 
> But I keep thinking about the number of expensive (monetary & time) iteration loops and wondering if you'd consider some form of computer assistance... This would be CAD, but I'm trying to phrase it as CA (computer aid) instead of full blown design.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely interested in pursuing that with a bit more seriousness, but I still think I'm gonna need to make the mistakes one way or another. You're watching basically my first attempt ever, I expect it to be time and money wasting, I'm honestly just so flippin' pleased that it wastes sooo much less time and money than previous hobbies that I don't even care. I'm having fun and that's worth the price of admission to me. Also, I'm not trying to streamline the process for production or anything like that, I'm not sure the time effort put into learning the cad is gonna be worth it if I'm probably going to build 5 bikes ever. I'm still considering it. 

And speaking of "learning how to do stuff I don't know how to do" let me present you with the first episode put together by me. I had a couple people tell me they were kinda confused, so I wanted to step in and see if I could clear up a couple things, we also take a look at the linkage design and some other numbers. 






*CORRECTION* This will make sense after you watch that, I quickly added the idler in Linkage and got a quick and dirty anti squat number of about 140% dropping to about 100% through the travel in the big gear and starts at about 55% in the 11 tooth and drops to 15% through the travel.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Just saying I am going to be drumming my fingers waiting for.....


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Weinerts said:


> Just saying I am going to be drumming my fingers waiting for.....


Wait no more!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay - this has been great!!! 
It even has spawned a research project in the lab!! 

On a second note - I am working on building a fat trials bike - for riding over things that you should not be able to ride over.... when I do it will be on youtube as well.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Still loving this.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Weinerts said:


> Okay - this has been great!!!
> It even has spawned a research project in the lab!!
> 
> On a second note - I am working on building a fat trials bike - for riding over things that you should not be able to ride over.... when I do it will be on youtube as well.


Tell me more about this research project...
A fat trials bike sounds awesome. IIRC Ally Clarkson did a trials video on a fat bike, think it worked better than expected. That'll be cool.




driver bob said:


> Still loving this.


Thank you so much. I'm trying to get caught up to where I am in real time, I'm hoping to be doing paint and assembly before too long.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Bikesaredumb said:


> Tell me more about this research project...
> A fat trials bike sounds awesome. IIRC Ally Clarkson did a trials video on a fat bike, think it worked better than expected. That'll be cool.


Pat Smage is pretty good on the fat trials too.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

buckoW said:


> Pat Smage is pretty good on the fat trials too.


That's fun! Trials riding will always look like magic to me. 

Here's another one. Some stuff gets made some stuff gets thrown into the trash. If anybody had any particular feelings about that harbor freight tube notcher, you'll wanna watch this one. 

In real time, I'm seriously hoping to have tires on dirt in the next few weeks. Not sure that's gonna happen, but it seems like a definite possibility.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

buckoW said:


> Pat Smage is pretty good on the fat trials too.


Yes - that - but a lot slower - and more awkward.

I want a long and low frame that I can ride with a long dropper and then drop slop and troll. 

I will have time tomorrow to watch 17!!! 
Thanks!! 

Research project BTW is about the effect of parasocial influences of content creators and the perception of an audience altering outcomes of the creator. (Community college Psychology Lab).


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Spoiler alert


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## DFWXC (6 mo ago)

Bikesaredumb said:


> Spoiler alert
> View attachment 2009163



I'm watching episode 18 now, there is no paint yet but that came out nice


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

buckoW said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! I'm waiting on victory laps until I see if it's actually gonna work.



DFWXC said:


> I'm watching episode 18 now, there is no paint yet but that came out nice


Thank you. Yeah, the episodes and the paint....I really think we're gonna take a big step forward next time. I've just got too damn much footage and that's how we end up with 216 episodes about a seat tube. I feel like I've covered the bits I really want to and we need to get into seeing if this thing will ride before too long. 

And I'm bored, and kinda tired of editing. The idea of trying to trudge through 7 more months (I don't know either) of footage makes me wanna cry a little. A lot. Hopefully the next one will be so much closer to where we really are.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

Little progress. Got a bunch to fix but it's a thing! Rode it around a little, down some stairs, off a few curbs, so far it's quiet and seems to do the things. I'm gonna try and get some dirt under it tomorrow.


----------



## a_j_p (May 19, 2019)

Exciting stuff man. Congratulations and very cool to see.

Did you end up with your planned amount of rear wheel travel? I usually use that as an easy gauge for how close I actually ended up to what I was trying to build...

Let us know how it goes/rides as you finish dialing things in. Hopefully it's fun


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cool bike. Still haven't watched "this".


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

a_j_p said:


> Exciting stuff man. Congratulations and very cool to see.
> 
> Did you end up with your planned amount of rear wheel travel? I usually use that as an easy gauge for how close I actually ended up to what I was trying to build...
> 
> Let us know how it goes/rides as you finish dialing things in. Hopefully it's fun


Thank you! I'm pretty close, I knew I wasn't gonna hit it exactly, that's why the linkage has the rod ends on it. Turning those in and out (up/down) will change the rear travel so I can dial it it. If you can't make it right, make it adjustable. 




Jayem said:


> Cool bike. Still haven't watched "this".


Thanks. That's cool, I haven't watched any of your stuff either 

I managed to get it out on some dirt to start test and tune. I don't know if I mentioned that I have zero real suspension bike experience, so I'm probably the worst guy to ask, but initial reactions are really positive. It's pretty easy to get the rear moving but doesn't feel mushy, I believe I can feel the spring ramp up, but again, I'm an idiot. I have had both wheels off the ground, that's fun. Having spent all of my mountain bike time on assorted hardtails, I find myself giggling that I have any rear suspension at all. It's also completely silent, which is nice. Rattles drive me crazy. There are a lot of errors I'm gonna correct, and it needs to go on a diet, but I think it's worth pursuing!


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations! That’s got to be a nice feeling!


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks great. Nice work. Dig the adjustable links. Now ride the crap out of it and see what breaks.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

buckoW said:


> Congratulations! That’s got to be a nice feeling!


Thank you! It's pretty damn good. I've been riding around thinking about this thing for quite a while, it's fun to be riding it and thinking on ways to make it better. 



shirk said:


> Looks great. Nice work. Dig the adjustable links. Now ride the crap out of it and see what breaks.


Thanks, I'm workin on it. I'm gonna end up re building the rear triangle before it breaks. I screwed up a couple things and had a better idea about 3/4 of the way through it. So I'm going to make it straight, use some of the space a little better and get rid of the chain rubbing on the stay all in one motion. I hope. Parts got here this week, I want to ride it a little tomorrow and then it's probably coming apart again 


















So far I'm really liking the way it feels. It erases the little stuff and honestly feels like it floats down bigger things. Haven't really hung it all out yet but it's taken everything in stride so far. It is really heavy but it's centered and low, it's actually hard to turn upside down because the weight is so low. And it's still quiet. 

We also got a new episode


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

I think I'm actually at now now.


----------



## neongreen (Jan 6, 2010)

I spotted a 1963 Falcon Wagon in your video. Nice! I have a 1962 as my eternal project.


----------



## Bikesaredumb (Dec 31, 2020)

neongreen said:


> I spotted a 1963 Falcon Wagon in your video. Nice! I have a 1962 as my eternal project.


Very Cool! The wagon belongs to the better half, I just get to play around with it once in a while.

New year, new rear.


















It's too thick and it's pie cut so it's all kinds of wrong but I don't even care a little. Chain stays are 5/8" .058", seat stays are 1/2" .058" from the local race car store. I honestly much prefer the plain, round tubes.

Also, more of this crap.





Hope everybody has a good new year.


----------

